# Paraná state in Brasil as you never seen! Enjoy!



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

*All the photos are from Brasilian skyscraper forums*
My intention in this thread is show the countryside cities of the Paraná state in Brazil, showing street level at some of it and aerial photos from other cities. Let's take a pure breathe in this air. Stop a litlle with huge skylines and relax... :lol:

Genral information
Paraná state is one of the states of the called "estados mais populosos" (more populated states, in English). These states are (in population degree) 

São Paulo - 41 million inhab. 
Minas Gerais - 20 million inhab. 
Rio de Janeiro - 16 million inhab. 
Bahia - 14 million inhab. 
Rio Grande do Sul - 11 million inhab. 
*Paraná - 10,5 million inhab.* 
Pernambuco - 9 million inhab. 
Ceará - 8 million inhab. 

This 8 states toghether are response for 70% of Brasil total population and only 30% of the total number of Union States (26 states more a Federal District with the country capital) 

Paraná is the 6th wealthiest State of the Union (the same position as it's population rank) and offer cold (-2 to 15ºC) climate in winter and a very hot summer (25 to 35ºC in some cities) to it's inhabitants. 

All the cities showed here has 25k to 50k inhabitants. Some of them have more but nothing else than 100k inhabitants.

So, let's see a litlle more of more one wonderful brasilian states. 

The Localization of the state in the country.









Now, the cities:

*01 - Apucarana*









*02 - Arapongas*









*03 - Assis Chateaubriand*









*04 - Astorga*









*05 - Bandeirantes*









*06 - Campo Mourão *









*07 - Castro*

































*08 - Colorado*









*09 - Cornélio Procópio*

















*10 - Dois vizinhos*









*11 - Fazenda Rio Grande (In State capital metro area)*









*12 - Francisco Beltrão*

















*13 - Goioerê *









*14 - Guaíra (the river is the Federal border of Brasil. In the other side is Paraguai country)*









*15 - Irati*









*16 - Ivaiporã*









*17 - Jacarezinho*









*18 - Lapa*









*19 - Laranheiras do Sul *









*20 - Marialva*









*21 - The main avenue of Medianeira city*









*22 - Paranavaí*









*23 - Pato Branco *

















*24 - Pitanga*









*25 - Prudentópolis*









*26 - The main avenue of Reserva city*









*27 - São Miguel do Iguaçu*

















*28 - Telêmaco Borba*









*29 - Terra Rica*









*30 - The incoming portal of Cianorte city*









*31 - Andirá*









That's it... hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hoje a festa é sua, hoje a festa é nossa, é de quem quiser! Quem vier!


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Amazing thread...Good job :applause:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Great shots! :banana: Can't get enough!! :lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

That place looks really great; awesome photos :cheers:


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Thank you all 

My threads try to show the REAL Brasil to the people around the world... nowadays it's impossible think Brasil, one of the biggest (in all meanings) countryes in the world being only slums... that's so annoying to us that live in Brasil... we know that's absolutelly a stupid ideia.

Thank you for all that like Brasil


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Bump


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

*why did you post only LITTLE cities ????

Where is 
MARINGÁ ?
CASCAVEL ?
CURITIBA?
LONDRINA?
FOZ ???*


:S


----------



## CAF2000 (May 2, 2009)

Marvelous shots from all cities I love it. Nice job man.


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

*CASCAVEL - PARANÁ - BRAZIL* Cascavel is a city and municipality in western Paraná state, Brazil. The population is 291.747 inhabitants.

The city is on a plateau 781 meters above sea level. It is 504 km west of the state capital of Curitiba and 605 km west of the sea port of Paranaguá, 140 km from the 3 borders (Paraguay, Argentina and Brazil) at 24° 58' South, 53° 26' West.


----------



## ALESSON QUINTANA (Oct 25, 2010)

*TERRA RICA*


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

I'll post more photos of the big cities


----------



## Mustaa (Sep 5, 2009)

moooooooooore


----------

